# Reupholstery help.



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

After the shock of finding how much dealers want from me to replace my van with a new one,I am thinking of going down the reupholstered route.Has anyone got any recommendations on where To get it done and a rough idea of the cost?I have a 7m van with lounge at the back and overhead cab at the front.I would be looking for the full Monty interns of all coverings and cushions to be replaced.Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

I have not used this guy myself, but I have seen 2 PVC Conversions that he did in leather, and was highly impressed (We did decide to have ours done in the same leather interior, but after considering the mess our Dog can make of the Van we changed our mind).

His website is http://www.interior-wizzard.com/ and the guys name is Richard, he is based in West Yorkshire.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I think you will find a lot on here have used >>These<< .

They did our Mohican for us and made a good job all in one day and that was everything inc any trims and curtains..

Just check everything before you leave and you should be ok.

ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Another vote for Regal furnishings at Ilkeston,they did a smallish job for us at a fair price and we were very pleased with it.

They have had several mentions on here and I have yet to hear a bad word about them,highly recommended.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Mrs C did the interior of our motorhome:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-111349-.html


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

iconnor said:


> Mrs C did the interior of our motorhome:
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-111349-.html


That is some skills.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Avoid A1 Trimmers at Knottingly. A search on here will reveal some real examples of bad workmanship.

They provided a bad service to me a few years ago. Lots of broken promise and bad workmanship.


----------



## ramblefrog (Jun 28, 2010)

We used A1 trimmers 2 years ago and they did a great job recovering all seats (including driver and passenger).


----------



## ballymoss (Jan 30, 2008)

We have just our van re-upholstered byt Regal Furnishing at ilkeston they have done a great job for us, 

we had new foam seats they did the cab seats as well all the material is fire retardant 

ballymoss


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Reupholstery*

We had our seats recovered in leather by CareAvan, Cotteridge, Birmingham. They are at all the Shows. We did not need the curtains replaced as I had done them myself, but they can do a complete job if you would like them to.

Excellent work - the leather is wonderfully soft and everything was done as we requested. You are able to stay overnight with electric hookup should you need to. Paul is extremely helpful and we are delighted with the results.

Sundial


----------

